# How smart is pkg-lock(8)?



## Nick-6 (Nov 10, 2020)

Greetings. Because I'm a newbie and non-english, I need some clarification about pkg-lock(8) although I've read it. I tried to test it myself as follows;

```
root@FreeBSD:~ # pkg info -d curl
curl-7.72.0
Depends on     :
    libnghttp2-1.41.0
    ca_root_nss-3.58
root@FreeBSD:~ # pkg lock curl
curl-7.72.0: lock this package? [y/N]: y
Locking curl-7.72.0
root@FreeBSD:~ # pkg lock -l
Currently locked packages:
curl-7.72.0
root@FreeBSD:~ # pkg remove libnghttp2 ca_root_nss
pkg: curl is locked, cannot delete libnghttp2
pkg: curl is locked, cannot delete ca_root_nss
Cannot perform request
```
Can I up- or downgrade libnghttp2 and ca_root_nss as far as their version are compatible with curl-7.72.0?

Thanks in advance.


----------

